# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  بأقل من نصف سعر " آي باد " .. " أمازون " تطلق جهازها اللوحي " كيندل فاير "

## salihmob

*  أطلقت  مجموعة "أمازون" أول جهاز لوحي متعدد الوسائط يصدر عنها ويحمل اسم "كيندل  فاير" الذي يباع بنصف سعر جهاز "آي باد" من شركة "آبل" المهيمن على السوق.
 ويباع "كيندل فاير" بسعر 199 دولاراً، في مقابل 499  دولاراً على الأقل لجهاز آي باد، اعتباراً من 15 تشرين الثاني في الولايات  المتحدة حصريا في مرحلة أولى، وهو يندرج في إطار أجهزة القراءة الإلكترونية  التي تنتجها أمازون منذ 4 سنوات، إلا أن الجهاز الجديد لا يسمح فقط بقراءة  الكتب إذ يمكن استخدامه لمشاهدة الأفلام والاستماع إلى الموسيقى والإبحار  عبر شبكة الإنترنت وغيرها.
 وقال مؤسس الشركة ورئيس مجلس إدارتها جيف بيزوس: "إنه منتج فاخر بسعر غير غال" موضحا أن مجموعته تنتج راهنا الملايين من هذه الأجهزة.
 وأكدت أمازون أن "كيندل فاير" يأتي تلبية لاستراتيجيتها  كموزع رقمي، وأوضح بيزوس في هذا الإطار قائلاً: "تساءلنا إذا كان بالإمكان  أن نجمع في جهاز واحد كل ما نوفره من خدمات بشكل يتقبله الزبائن"، وفقا  لوكالة فرانس برس اليوم الخميس.
 ويشكل هذا الجهاز الذي لا يتضمن كاميرا بالنسبة لمجموعة  أمازون وسيلة لتعزيز مبيعاتها للكتب والأفلام والموسيقى عبر الإنترنت،  وهذه الاستراتيجية نجحت بشكل فاق التوقعات مع الكتب إذ باتت أمازون تبيع  كتبا إلكترونية أكثر من بيعها للكتب المطبوعة بفضل جهاز القراءة "كيندل".
 ويمكن لمستخدمي "كيندل فاير" الذين يتصلون بالإنترنت  الاطلاع على ملايين الكتب في مكتبة كيندل الرقمية، و11 ألف فيلم وبرنامج  تلفزيوني متوافرة لدى أمازون في بث متواصل، ومن خلال التحميل أيضا وعلى 17  مليون أغنية في متجرها الإلكتروني وكذلك الألعاب، وقدرة التخزين تسمح  بالاحتفاظ بحوالي 10 أفلام يتم تحميلهما إلا أن نظام التخزين المباشر الذي  أطلقته أمازون يسمح كذلك بالوصول الى مجموعة أفلام وتسجيلات افتراضية أوسع  بكثير.
 و"كيندل فاير" مجهز بشاشة تعمل باللمس حجمها 18 سنتمترا  ووزنه 414، أما بطاريته التي يمكنها أن تستمر 7 الى 8 ساعات فهو أقل قوة  من بطارية الآي باد الذي يستمر لعشر ساعات تقريبا.
 ومع هذا الجهاز اللوحي، تخوض أمازون قطاعا لم يحقق فيه منافسو آبل نجاحا كبيرا ولاسيما سامسونغ وموتورولا و"ريسيترش إن موشن".* *  * ** **

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيراا .

----------

